# Ida Haendel dies at 92



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

The great Polish violinist passed away June 30th, 2020
R I P


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

https://www.talkclassical.com/66745-ida-haendel-dies-15-a.html?highlight=


----------

